# ?'s about adding german blue rams to a community tank. is it ok ???



## fishfrenzy (Jan 20, 2005)

I have a 29 gallon tank that already has 2 highfin swordtails, 1 lyre tail molly, 1 sail fin molly, 5 pristilla tetras, 2 ottos and 3 kuhli's. My question is that I am thinking about putting 2 German Blue Rams in with my bunch. Does anyone have any info. or suggetstions on doing this? Thanks for your time!!!


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Sounds like a busy tank. As far as them fitting in with the other inhabitants goes... should be ok. Rams are not aggressive generally speaking. Just remember, you've got a pretty full tank there....


----------

